# المكيف الصحراوي التبخيري .



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 يونيو 2007)

تحية طيبة لكل القائمين على هذا القسم .

الملف التالي ما يتضمن العنوان .


البغدادي


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (27 يونيو 2007)

شكرا أخ شكري أفضل أن تطرحه مباشرة كموضوع لفائدة اكبر


----------



## saadgor (9 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على الملف


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 يوليو 2007)

*مضخة تعمل بطاقة الرياح .*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .

يمكن الأستغناء عن عمل المضخة بالطاقة الشمسية لجعلها تعمل بطاقة الرياح ايضا كما في الملف التالي .

بأستخدام العمود المرن flaxable shaft لنقل الحركة الدورانية من المروحة الى صندوق المضخة 

لرفع الماء الى الأعلى .

اما طريقة صنع المضخة المتعددة الأغراض كما في الرابط التالي .
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=59215&highlight=%C7%D5%E4%DA+%C8%E4%DD%D3%DF+%E3%D6%CE%C9


تحياتي لكم .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم .

ولمزيد من المعلومات حول العمود المرن Flaxible Shaft اليكم هذا الرابط .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=59879

البغدادي .


----------



## محمد ابو الحمزة (19 يوليو 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم ... تسجيل متابعه


----------

